# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  چگونه میشود  از اسکنر استفاده کرد

## naderigh

چگونه میشود با فکس اسکنر را فعال و مدارک را اسکن و فایلهای اسکن شده را ذخیره و از آنها استفاده کرد

----------


## mehran_337

مثل بقیه device ها یک روشش استفاده از ole خود اسکنر که یک فایل ocx در شاخه سیستم ویندوز است که از طریق منوی  tools/options/controls  قابل دسترس است.
آن را یه فرمت اضافه کن
دستورات آن :

اماده بودن اسکنر را چک می کند در صورت آماده نبودن پیغام می دهد و در غیر اینصورت اسکن می کند.

IF !ThisForm.Olecontrol2.scannerAvailable  () 
    MESSAGEBOX('scanner not available',16+0+0,'Warning')
      RETURN
   ENDIF    

ThisForm.Olecontrol2.startScan 
البته باید یک ole دیگر از نوع kodak Image edit Control هم به فرم اضافه کن . این کد زیر هم باعث می شه عکس اسکن شده در کنترل مورد نظر تو ظاهر شود مانند پیش نمایش اسکن و دستور بعدی اندازه تصویر را فیت می کند.

IF ThisForm.imgPrev.imageDisplayed 
ThisForm.imgprev.fitTo (0)
ENDIF   
دستور  بزرگنمایی :

ThisForm.imgPrev.zoom = number
دستور چرخش

ThisForm.imgprev.rotateRight  () 
ThisForm.imgprev.rotateLeft  () 
ThisForm.imgprev.flip  ()

----------


## kia1349

اگر همه این کارهایی رو که دوستان گفتند بلدی انجام بدی من یه نکته بهت بگم تا آویزه گوشت کنی و اونم اینه که:
کامپوننتهای کداک ایمیج در ویندوز ایکس پی وجود نداره و باید نرم افزارشو بخری و به هر حال توی ایران خیلی چیزها راه داره
البته اگر از ویندوز های پائین تر از ایکس پی استفاده میکنی مشکلی نخواهید داشت
ولی اگر با ایکس پی کار میکنی یه فایل بهت میدم که وقتی بچ فایلشو اجرا کنی تمام کامپوننتها رو برات نصب و رجیستر میکنه تا بری حال کنی
اگر برنامه اسکنر هم میخوای و در تهران هستی یه سری به ما بزن وگرنه بگو یه فکری به حالت بکنیم

----------


## naderigh

از لطف شما بسیار سپاسگزارم 
جهت اطلاع من ساکن مشهد میباشم و ویندوز هم xp میباشد ولی اسکنری که تهیه کردم خودش ظاهرا نرم افزاری دارد که تصاویر را میشود اسکن نمود ولی من میخواستم از طریق فرم فاکس و منو های فارسی  که برای کاربر راحت باشد این کار انجام پذیرد
و مجددا از دوست عزیر Mehran_337 و اقا کیا کمال تشکر را دارم و اگر امکان دارد ان بچ فایل یا نمونه کاربردی برای این موضوع ارائه نمائید

----------


## kia1349

آدرس ایمیلتو بزار
هم فایل بچ و هم یه نمونه برنامه برات میفرستم البته تا جمعه چون سرم شلوغه

----------


## naderigh

بسیار سپاسگزارم
اینم آدرس naderi@koaj.ir

----------


## kia1349

رسید یا نه؟

----------


## naderigh

اقا بی نهایت از لطف شما سپلسگزارم واقعا لطف کردید ممنون .......

----------


## kia1349

خواهش میکنم.خوشحالم 
که مشکلی حل بشه

----------


## mehran_337

اقا رضا ما هم می خواهیم اگه می شه

@mohsen_karghah
yahoo.com

----------


## kia1349

چشم برات میفرستم

----------


## reza_z

اگه میشه برای من هم ارسال کنید  
zendehrooh@yahoo.com

----------


## mehran_337

واقعا فوق العاده بود . مثل همیشه !
یعضی از برنامه های پوشه thumbs ناقصه یعنی دنبال فایلهای دیگری می گرده که پیدا نمی کنه اگه میشه یه نگاهی دوباره بهش بنداز چون خیلی با ارزشند . در ضمن خود فایل thumbs.zip باز نشد و ارور داد من به Zip Repair Pro بازش کردم. اگه میشه یه تستی بکنید و برام بفرستید

----------


## kia1349

چشم . شاید به خاطر خطائی که داده اینطور میشه

----------


## غلامرضا شریفی

اقا رضا من هم لازم دارم در صورت امکان متشکرم

@sharifi_golamreza
yahoo.com

----------


## kia1349

چشم.فردا برای شما میفرستم

----------


## سرائی-محمدجواد

اقا کیا باسلام وسپاس فراوان از راهنمایی ها ی جنابعالی 
لطفا اگر میشه نمونه برنامه اسکن وبچ فایل رو هم برای ما ارسال کن 
به این آدرس ارسال کنید j_saree @yahoo.com 
متشکرم

----------


## مردمجهول

> خواهش میکنم.خوشحالم 
> که مشکلی حل بشه


سلام
من دارم یه پروژه با وی بی انجام می دهم به کد اسکن نیاز دارم میشه واسم میل کنید.!
Ali.farjami@gmail.com
مرسی! بای.

----------


## binyaz2003

برای این کار در بخش ویژوال بیسیک کدهای فراوانی موجودهست.
کافیه یک جستجو در آن بخش انجام دهید.

----------


## kia1349

همه گرفتند.مشکلی نیست

----------


## mpg_of_shb

اقا رضا ما هم می خواهیم اگه می شه
mpg_of_shb@yahoo.com

----------


## kia1349

فرستادم عزیزم

----------


## rezamim

جناب کیا اگر امکان داره برای من هم بفرستید
باتشکر
reza_mim در یاهو

----------


## kia1349

فرستادم جناب معمار

----------


## javad_1349

جناب کیا  اگر امکان داره برای ماهم بفرستید 
متشکرم   j_saree  در یا هو

----------


## kia1349

عزیزم فرستادم

----------


## rezaei

لطفا برای من نیز بفرستید
متشکرمrezaei1340@yahoo.com

----------


## kia1349

برای شما هم فرستادم قربان

----------


## rezaTavak

برای من هم بفرستید:
herfehei  @ gmail.com

----------


## kia1349

آقا رضای گل
برای شما هم فرستادم

----------


## rezakhj

آقای کیا با سلام و تشکر 

اگر امکان دارد برای من هم ارسال فرمائید
rezakhj@yahoo.com
ضمنا توضیح فرمائید چگونه میتوان بعد از اسکن مستقیما فایل را داخل فیلد ذخیره کرد 
یعنی نیاز به بازکردن پوشه و انتخاب عکس اسکن شده نباشد.

----------


## rezakhj

آقای کیا یک مشکل دیگر هم دارم البته یکبار سوال کردم ولی حل نشد

مشکل من اینست که در فیلد جنرال در روی کامپیوتر من وقتی عکس را به فیلد جنرال ارسال میکنم نمایش میدهد ولی در کامپیوتر دیگری که برنامه اجرائی نصب میکنم وقتی عکس را اضافه میکنم فقط نام عکس نمایش داده میشود.

----------


## rezaTavak

> آقا رضای گل
> برای شما هم فرستادم


رضا جان  لطف کردید اما ظاهرا نرسیده! البته به توصیه آقای معمار عزیز من بین @ قبل و بعد فاصله گذاشتم شاید مشکل از اون باشه.

----------


## kia1349

آقای rezakhj برای ذخیره عکس در فیلد جنرال سیستم ابتدا مسیر جاری را چک میکند واگر شما میخواهید عکسی را از مسیر دیگری اضافه کنید حتما قبل از اسم کامل عکس مسیر آن را هم اضافه کنید
واما آقا رضای گل(آقای توکل):
دوبار براتون فرستادم اما ظاهرا نمیفرسته حتی فاصله ها رو هم حذف کردم نمیفرسته برای اینکه شرمنده شما نشم یه آدرس دیگه بده تا دوباره براتون بفرستم
ارادتمند : کیا

----------


## rezaTavak

ممنون آقا رضا عزیز. اگر میشه به این آدرس:

rezatavak@yahoo.com

----------


## rezakhj

البته من از یک برنامه اجرائی استفاده میکنم که حجم زیپ شدش 3 مگ است و بسیار راحت است از olecontrol استفاده میکنم و گزینه create from file  و تیک زدن گزینه link  و یک ایکن خوشگل ،  بسیار ساده و کارامد است البته با 99 % اسکنرها کار میکند 
ولی مشکل من اینست که نمیدانم چطوری خروجی اسکن شده را مستقیما دریافت کنم و فعلا مجبورم اول اسکن را ذخیره و بعد فایل را open و ... که کار قشنگی نیست البته نرم افزارم اپراتور خوبی دارد با این کارها خیلی آشنائی ندارد دیگه ما هم که از خدامونه دنبال همچین اپراتورهائی میگردیم
اسم نرم افزارش Leadsrvr  است البته با یک عالمه dll

----------


## rezakhj

ظاهرا من نمی توانم فایلی را آپلود کنم چون فایل دم دستم بود ولی متاسفانه بخش attach من غیر فعال است گفتم شاید به درد بعضی دوستان بخورد  ضرری ندارد حداقل در آرشیو داشته باشند چون این نرم افزار بیشتر برای اسکنرهای قدیمی طراحی شده و ممکنه بعضی جاها هنوز از این اسکنرها استفاده کنندو همچنین طریقه استفاده اش هم بسیار راحت است 
البته من با اسکنرهای نیمه حرفه ای hp هم امتحان کردم جواب داده است بدون هیچ مشکلی با سرعت بسیار زیاد و تنظیمات بسیار ساده و ابتدائی

----------


## kia1349

آقای rezakhj بفرست به آدرس ایمیل بچه ها
آقا رضا فرستادم به آدرس جدیدت

----------


## amirsadeghi

لطف می کنید برای من هم بفرستید
mr.amir.sadeghi@gmail.com
بسیار بسیار ممنون

----------


## kia1349

آقا رضا وظیفه بود
برای شما هم فرستادم امیر خان صادقی

----------


## kia1349

آقای صادقی ببخشید ظاهرا این میل سرور ما با جی میل مشکل داره اگر شما هم یه آدرس توی یاهو به ما بدی دوباره برات میفرستم

----------


## mahallat

support@serverpars.com

----------


## farzin_45485

farzin4548@gmail.com

----------


## ashkan_gorg

آقا رضا اگه برای ما هم بفرستید ممنون میشم.
t_e_rayan_afzar@yahoo.com

----------


## IC_prog

استاد ارجمند جناب کیا من یک اسکنر داکیومنت CANON دارم که توبرنامه دبیرخانه میخوام از اون استفاده کنم .
اگر ممکنه برای من هم ارسال کنید . با تشکر 
pak_prog1995@yahoo.com

----------


## sassan

والا روم نمیشه ولی آقا رضا این برنامه رو اگر برای من هم بفرستید ممنون می شم .
sassan_ss@yahoo.com

----------


## mehran_337

جناب حیدی کیا ماموریت تشریف دارند . در آرشیوم می گردم برای دوستان ارسال میکنم

----------


## shamim_41

سلام آقا مهران 
ممکنه خواهش کنم برای منم بفرستی 
kazem_shamim@yahoo.com

----------


## mehran_337

با سلام
طبق قولی که داده بودم فایلهارا پیدا کردم و در هاست خودم آپلود کردم دو تا لینکه :
http://www.afr.ac.ir/soft/scanner.zip
http://www.afr.ac.ir/soft/thumbs.zip

در لینک اول فایل اینستال را اجرا کنید تا ocx های لازم را ایجاد و رجیستر کند
در لینک دوم تا دلتون بخواد توابع به درد بخوریه که جناب حیدری کیا زحمت کشیده اند
از اسکین فرم گرفته تا تقویم شمسی و اسکنر و غیره . حالشو ببرید.
دوتا لینک جمعا حدود 2 مگ و خورده ای می شن.
ببخشید اگه دیر شد.

----------


## sassan

آقا مهران دستت درد نکنه ... فقط لینک دومت رو اشتباه زدی من با اجازه درستش رو می زنم .
http://www.afr.ac.ir/soft/thumbs.zip

----------


## mehran_337

لینک مورد نظر اصلاح شد . ممنون از تذکرتان

----------


## IC_prog

آقا مهران با تشکر از شما.
من یک اسکنر داکیومنت canon دارم که با برنامه خود اسکنر درست کار میکنه ولی با مثال جناب کیا یک تصویر کاملا مشکی رو ارایه میکنه . لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## sassan

جناب آقای IC_PROG من هم اسکنری مشابه  شما دارم (canon lioe 30) ... یکم برنامه رو تغییر دادم ولی اصل قضیه کاملا درست عمل میکنه ... تو برنامه سند بصورت bmp ذخیره میشه که حجمش کمی بالاست ... ولی شما می تونید اونو به jpg با کیفیت بسیار عالی و حجم مناسب تبدیل کنید ... درضمن یک ActiveX دیگه داره به اسم Image Annotation که خیلی امکانات خوبی رو بهت میده ... بازم از دوستان بابت ارسال این برنامه مفید تشکر می کنم . درضمن من خیلی گشتم ولی نتونستم تو اینترنت پیدا کنم ... اگر کسی Document از این کامپوننت داره , ممنون میشم که ارسال یا لینکش رو بزاره .

----------


## mortaza_vojdani

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان 
می خواستم از دوستان بپرسم بعد از اسکن یک مدرک در محیط vf8 چطور می توان چندین مدرک را در یک فایل tif ذخیره کرد البته با فرامین fox و درمحیط آن و ضمنا" بدون استفاده از اسکنر های پیشرفته و فقط با استفاده از اسکنر های معمولی و همانند نرم افزار ms office document imaging

----------


## kia1349

جناب sassan منظورتون کدوم ActiveX است
این ActiveX که میگید در همون فایلهای اسکنر است که که در مثال ارسالی گذاشته ام یا چیز دیگریست؟

جناب mortaza_vojdani
ضمن خیر مقدم
اگر به سایت www.foxite.com و یا آدرس وبلاگ http://weblogs.foxite.com/vfpimaging/default.aspx بروید و در آنجا در مورد کلمه tiff و multipage جستجو کنید مطالب خوبی بدست خواهید آورد

----------


## mortaza_vojdani

ضمن عرض سلام و تشکر از دوستان 
بنده یک مشکل دیگر هم داشتم و ان اینکه یک فایل ocx را بعد از فراخوانی در object ویژوال فاکس پرو موقع استفاده error می دهد که در رجیستری ثبت نشده لطفا نحوه ثبت آن در رجیستری را راهنمایی کنید .
از شما دوستان کمال تشکر را دارم

----------


## kia1349

ثبت هر کامپوننتی در ویندوز با دستور regsvr32.exe componentname انجام میشود componentname هم نام کامپوننت شما میباشد
اگر مشکلی در رجیستر کردن وجود دارد یا فایلهای جانبی رو کم داره یا امکان رجیستر کردن رو در زمان ساختن کامپوننت ازش گرفتن یا .....

----------


## cofeenet

سلام 
من هرچي از آدرسي كه در زيز قرار دادن وارد ميشم تا اكنيويكس هاي لازم رو واسه اسكنر و .. بگيرم ، ميكخ اين صفحه قابل باز شدن نيست و آدرست اشتباهه.... لطفا آدرس ديگه دارين واسم بذارين (توي ايميلم). با تشكر از راهنمايي هاي شما.
آدرس اشتباه :   http://www.afr.ac.ir/soft/scanner.zip
ايميل : bestaccounting50@yahoo.com
سپاسگزارم .

----------


## amir.azimi2000

[quote=mehran_337;422812]با سلام
طبق قولی که داده بودم فایلهارا پیدا کردم و در هاست خودم آپلود کردم دو تا لینکه :
http://www.afr.ac.ir/soft/scanner.zip
http://www.afr.ac.ir/soft/thumbs.zip

در لینک اول فایل اینستال را اجرا کنید تا ocx های لازم را ایجاد و رجیستر کند
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
با سلام .
آقا مهران اگر ممکنه لینکها را چک کنید ، فکر کنم اولیش خراب باشه .
اگر هم زحمتی نیست هر دو را به ایمیل من بفرستید .
با تشکر.
Amir_Azimy@yahoo.com :خجالت:

----------


## mehran_337

لینک اصلاح شد

----------


## cofeenet

> آدرس ایمیلتو بزار
> هم فایل بچ و هم یه نمونه برنامه برات میفرستم البته تا جمعه چون سرم شلوغه


سلام آقا كيــا
آقا اون بچ فايل رو با فايلهاي مربوطه و نمونه كاري اسكنر رو اگه واسه منم بفرستين ممنونتون ميشم.
Bestaccounting50@yahoo.com

----------


## arashkhaan2002

لطفا برای منم با مثالش بفرستین . ممنون میشم .

----------


## safikhani

با سلام 
لطفا" اگه مي شه براي من نيز ارسال كنيد 
hamid.safikhani@yahoo.com

----------


## kia1349

برای دوستانی که آدرس ایمیل ازشون داشتم فرستادم
دوست عزیزم arashkhaan2002 اگر شما هم آدرس ایمیلتون رو بدید براتون ارسال خواهم کرد

----------


## new_day

براي من نيز ارسال كنيد   "goodfrieand2000@yahoo.com"
با تشكر

----------


## kia1349

ایمیل یاهو (ف ی ل ت ر ه" بعد از باز شدنش حتما برای شما هم میفرستم

----------


## jooybar

با سلام 
اگر ممکنه برای من هم ارسال کنید. با تشکر 
pak_prog1995@yahoo.com

----------


## kia1349

تا اینجا رو فرستادم

----------


## hododi

خواهشا برای منم بفرستید خیلی عجله دارم !!!خدا حفظت کنه...

----------


## hododi

راستی اینم آدرس
kurd.hododi@gmail.com
شرمنده ولی یکم زودتر...

----------


## bidgol

دوستان عزير با سلام، كسي activex براي كار با اسكنر در نرم افزار MS Access 2003 داره، من يه دونه دارم ولي كركش كار نمي كنه، اسمش Scanner ActiveX Control  هست، ممنون ميشم كسي جواب بده

----------


## kia1349

دوست عزیز شما برای دریافت بهترین جواب ، بهتره سوالتون رو در بخش اکسس مطرح کنید.احتمالا دوستان اون بخش شما رو کمک میکنن

----------


## mostafa_zamani

سلام 
لطفا برای بنده نیز ارسال فرمایید . 
با تشکر 
zamani1390@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## هادی-محمد

سلام 
لطفا برای بنده نیز ارسال فرمایید . 
با تشکر 
MOHAMADMHADI@GMAIL.COM

----------


## babak_delphi

من میخوام از این اکتیوایکس در دلفی استفاده کنم
ظاهرا که نمیشه
آیا ایراد از کاره منه؟

----------


## Azita_goldenset66

سلام آقا رضا منم دقیقا با همین مشکل مواجه ام و واقعا نمیدونم چیکا کنم میشه ازتون خواهش کنم واسه منم بفرستین فایل هارو . نیازم خیلی خیلی فورییه واقعا ممنون میشم ایمیلم azita_goldenset66@yahoo.com

----------


## amirsadeghi

این رو هم یکی از دوستان فرستاده
خودم هنوز تست نکردمش
لینک دانلود

----------


## homayon_azizi

سلام. اگه لطف کنید برای منم بفرستید ممنون میشم.
homayon_azizi@yahoo.com

----------


## MASOUD_ALIZADEH1

سلام آقا کیا : اگه هنوز تهش چیزی مونده باشه ممنون میشم برای منم بفرستیدش 
masoud_mirzaalizadeh@yahoo.com
راستی من برای اسکن کردن دستور زیر رو داخل یه دکمه مینویسم و کارمو انجام میدم 
RUN C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaacmgr.exe -SelectDevice 
اگه میشه شکل عمومی اینو اصلاح کنید و به بقیه پیشنهاد بدید

----------


## javad_1349

سلام  آقای کیا 
اگه لطف بفرمایید برای من هم ارسال نمایید خیلی وقته به سایت مراجعه نکردم ممنون 
j_saree@yahoo.com

----------


## milad222

سلام.
لطفا برای من هم ارسال کنید.

silveryboy222@gmail.com

با تشکر.

----------


## frahimi

> همه گرفتند.مشکلی نیست


با سلام اگه برا من هم بفرستی ممنون میشم    
fazlolahrahimi@yahoo.com

----------

